# Troubleshooting my broken fridge



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 27, 2017)

I got home from vacation and it was warm.

Where do I start?

It's a Maytag.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 27, 2017)

both fridge and freezer warm?
is compressor running?
is fan running?
is it getting power or is it down wind of a GFCI outlet?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 27, 2017)

kok328 said:


> both fridge and freezer warm?
> is compressor running?
> is fan running?
> is it getting power or is it down wind of a GFCI outlet?



Both fridge and freezer.
Compressor not running.
Fan running.
Yes power.
It plugs in directly to the outlet with no GFCI on that outlet.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2017)

When was the last time the cooling coils behind the toe kick were vacuumed?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> When was the last time the cooling coils behind the toe kick were vacuumed?



I don't know.

Is this the toe kick in the front? How do I vacuum it?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes that's the place.

There is a long handled brush that is some place referred to as a refer coiln brush, which will reach all the way under the machine and pul and loosen all the accumulated dust and debris so that any household vacume with a hose will do nicely.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/pro-spring-tj103-ap5631860.html


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Yes that's the place.
> 
> There is a long handled brush that is some place referred to as a refer coiln brush, which will reach all the way under the machine and pul and loosen all the accumulated dust and debris so that any household vacume with a hose will do nicely.
> 
> http://www.appliancepartspros.com/pro-spring-tj103-ap5631860.html



And you think it will run after I do this?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't know whether it will or won't, but what can happen when the cooling coils are not cleaned regularly, the compressor will overheat and fail, and it's a place to start.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Feb 27, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> I don't know whether it will or won't, but what can happen when the cooling coils are not cleaned regularly, the compressor will overheat and fail, and it's a place to start.



If it did fail, does that mean I have to replace it?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2017)

You know it's a Maytag, and you can get the model number from the back or possibly from a label inside the fridge. Google that info and you will most likely find the owners manual. The manual usually has a troubleshooting section.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> If it did fail, does that mean I have to replace it?



The compressor? Yes, however you try the simple stuff first.

There are times when the age and efficiency of the appliance, coupled with the cost of the repair, make a newer model the obvious choice.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSn74skC4_0[/ame]


----------

